# Hello from Eastern NC!



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Hi all, I finally decided to join after lurking for quite some time! I'm thewesterngate on many forums, particularly for reptiles and amphibians. I own 9 snakes (six ball pythons, a corn snake, a hognose, and a blood python) and 4 geckos (three crested geckos, one New Caledonian Giant Gecko).

Needless to say, I breed mice primarily for food, but have recently grown more than a little obsessed with them in the mean-time. :lol: I love my breeders and pamper them, as well as the babies, no matter if they will stay with me, get adopted as pets, or fed off. I currently have a breeding colony of 3 males and 9 females, with 5 growing males (I have terrible luck with gender odds) and many litters on the way *fingers crossed!*

Besides PEW females, I also have brindles and a solid agouti male. <3

Edit: Uhh, I forgot to introduce myself! I'm going on 23 and going into EMT classes soon, after three years in art school. I love creating in all forms: clay, plaster carving, sketching, etc. I also make native beaded jewelry and manage various websites for Moratoc Animal Rescue. As far as rescuing goes, I have a group of four foster kittens that just moved off the bottle to dry food!


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

Hi from Eastern NC as well! its nice to see more people close to me!!


----------



## Lawson Mousery (Apr 28, 2012)

Hello and welcome to the forum. :mrgreen:


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

Thanks all!



hxcrubberduckie said:
 

> Hi from Eastern NC as well! its nice to see more people close to me!!


Where are you located? I mean a general location, nothing specific.  I love knowing people are around me! The guy I got my brindles from is in Rocky Mount.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello from Wisconsin, welcome to the forum!


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

u must be close to me, im like an hour from rocky mount


----------



## thewesterngate (May 22, 2012)

hxcrubberduckie said:


> u must be close to me, im like an hour from rocky mount


That's awesome!


----------



## littlelovesmousery (May 19, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## hxcrubberduckie (Apr 23, 2012)

it is awesome bc there are very few breeders around here, and it sucks


----------

